# Speed of saw blade



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

When cutting a pattern out of wood what speed do you us on the scroll saw. It seems like I have it go to fast but I don't know. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

keep the blade speed just under the point of burning the wood and being able to keep the blade on the pattern line if that makes any sense, each wood will have a different speed that cuts the best. I always do some test cuts before cutting pattern out. also sharp blades!!!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use my scroll saws every day and always run them at top speed. I just vary the feed rate. Much slower on thicker woods. (3/4" and thicker) Slow speed is useful if cutting 1/4" thick or thinner. When I cut wood that thin I stack them up to over 1 1/2". Still cut at top speed. This gives me better control when cutting.


----------



## oldwormy (Mar 23, 2013)

I never run at full speed especially when cutting 3/4" or thicker. Most of my work is in 1/2" red oak and BB stacked to 1/2". Maybe this is why I still have my DW788 that is 15 yrs old.


----------

